# A Bond So Strong



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

4 weeks ago, I received a call from one of our rescue volunteers to help trap a Shepherd that had supposedly been running free in the desert. 3 volunteers had been out 3 or 4 days in a row, setting a humane trap, trying to get near him, with no success. The shepherd would not come close enough for them to catch him. They would eventually just leave the food for him every night. The next night, food would be gone, but the shepherd was still roaming the area, always staying close by. He was close to a a high school and was reported that some teenagers were throwing rocks at it.

So now I go out to see if I can help. After about 3 hours, he got close enough to me, to grab a blanket I was carrying and trotted off with it. The four of us followed. He was not alone. There was another male shepherd laying in a small little ditch behind some weeds. His right rear leg was broken, and right front paw was cut. He was very sweet and friendly. After we spotted him, 2 of the volunteers carried him to the car and I leashed the other and put him in a crate right beside his buddy.

They were the sweetest boys ever.

Well, the vet said that he had never witnessed such a bond between two male dogs. The healthy one would not leave the injured ones side, and would just howl if he was separated.

They have been in a foster home for 4 weeks now, and very devoted to each other.







The foster dad figured it might take a long time to get them adopted as they are so bonded, he wants them to stay together.

I just got the most wonderful news. They both got adopted today,







to a wonderful energetic retired couple that has had shepherds all of their lives, and just lost their 13 year old shepherd to cancer.

These 2 boys we estimate at 8 or 9 years old. Very layed back, loves every body and everything.

I am getting to go to the adopters this weekend for a visit. I am so excited. This just warms my heart, and couldn't be happier to know they found a forever home together.

I just wanted to share.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

That is a wonderful story and what a great ending!









Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a wonderful story! yea for the two boys!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What an amazing story! Wow! I hope you will take lots of pictures so we can see these two!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am planning on taking lots of pics. You can count on it. I didn't get any during the rescue, because it was dark out in the desert that night.

Yes, I am just so excited for these 2 boys, and still smiling over it all!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tammy, you will love this story:

About 21 years ago I moved into a house out in the country in Massachusetts. I moved in with 3 other women and we all had cats. Between the 4 of us we had 5 cats and 1 dog. We immediately noticed a big orange cat with a little orange kitten living outside. Clearly the previous people had been feeding them. We made a bed for them and started feeding them. It was then we realized the adult was a male! We named him Poppa.







He had obviously been caring for Bucky, the kitten, for quite some time.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

What an amazing moving story...I am so happy the boys found good homes!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the kind of story that leaves you with a warm sensation inside.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

What a great story. Those 2 have probably been together their whole lives, and I am so happy they have a good home. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Tammy,

Thank you so much for sharing such a wonderful story with us.

Don't forget to post some pictures later on, please.

Take care!!!


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Such a sweet story! I needed that tonight! Thanks!


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

They get to stay together! How wonderful is that?!







I can't wait to see the pictures and hear what the older couple named them. Don't forget to ask if the adopters would allow you to take a pic of them too. Please tell the adopters we think they are







's


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Reading that story was a great way to start my day. I am so happy they are together and it sounds like they are in a great home. Anxiously awaiting pictures!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, Tammy. I'm very glad you took the time to tell us this story.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, that made me tear right up, what a heartwarming story


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

what a wonderful story. I'm so happy for everyone involved in this special rescue.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

omg, that is such a sweet story!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the post.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

This is such a beautiful story. I'm sure the nice folks that adopted them will have lots of loving stories to tell. Tell them to come to this board.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowTammy, you will love this story:
> 
> About 21 years ago I moved into a house out in the country in Massachusetts. I moved in with 3 other women and we all had cats. Between the 4 of us we had 5 cats and 1 dog. We immediately noticed a big orange cat with a little orange kitten living outside. Clearly the previous people had been feeding them. We made a bed for them and started feeding them. It was then we realized the adult was a male! We named him Poppa.
> 
> ...


Oh MY, I just love stories like that Ruth! Love Poppa. So sweet when it is a male that is so caring, isn't it.

I am still on cloud 10 over this. We knew the boys were safe in the foster home. But, we were so worried about finding the right home so they can stay together. They sleep cuddled up like a couple of cats, and are never apart. It is so apparent the devotion they have for each other.

I just can't wait to see them both in their new home.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a wonderful story with a happy ending!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

You just made my day, Tammy. Those shepherds are the sweetest boys. It's almost like having 2 Lukes together.














I'm so glad there are special people for extra special dogs.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my heart's doing the happy dance









that is the best thing i've heard all day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Tammy, thank you for sharing such a sweet story. It made this horrible day a whole lot better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aren't GSD's and all dogs loyal?? Thank you for sharing this, and I hope the injured guy will have the best life from now on! Wow, running off with a blankie for a bud, what a sweet pup! I wish all the dogs that have best friends could have this type of ending with their tail!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

That's a cool story. Glad it had a happy ending.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

What a heartwarming story. I am so glad to hear that they found a good home together. I hope you can get some pictures when you visit.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SnickelfritzWow, that made me tear right up, what a heartwarming story


As if I'm not hot enough today (it's 85) now I have the warm fuzzies --- THANK YOU that is a wonderful story


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you Tammy for being a part of the rescue volunteers. Without you who know what would of happened to them. I am so happy they have good home.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh need the latest on this story!!!!

I have been out of town all weekend and just saw this. So glad the boys are safe!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I was kind of bummed. I didn't get to visit the boys. I had to stay home and take care of my aussie, after he injured himself.

We do plan on getting together again this weekend. If nothing else interferes with my plans, hopefully pictures will be coming then.

I did talk to the new owners yesterday, and they are very happy with both boys, and say they have settled in nicely and act as if they have always lived there. 

Thank you all for the nice replies. I was just too happy about it and had to share it with all of you.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Did you get to visit the boys yet?


----------

